# Introducing Franklin..One tough woodie!



## honestjoe (Nov 15, 2011)

Before i even introduce myself i would like to thank everyone here for the amazing advice and attention to detail regarding woodies that has helped me regarding franklin..Frankiln is a cat attack veteran european wood pigeon and lost all feathers to one wing and all but one of his tail feathers..I knew if i left him the cat and other animals in the grounds would be back for more..so before i left work i got the old mans cat box and bless franklin became my responsibility from that moment on..That was two weeks ago..I have him set up in the shed in a purpose built aviary of sorts..I removed one of the windows in the shed so he still has the sounds and smells of the everyday..I have been feeding him on wild bird seed..mixed salad..strawberry..beech nuts..clover..pretty much anything i"ve seen pigeons interested in..Fresh water of course..and not forgetting coarse grit..I know perhaps i should have contacted a sanctuary who are better set up for this but what can i say..He"s doing really well..The valuable knowledge and help i need is regarding his feather development and general well being while in my care....What do i do now?..The winter is coming..even when his feathers grow back what is the proceedure for reintroducing..is location important?..I"ve got loads of questions..and i suppose you guys may have a one or two of your own..Thanks..HJ.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello and welcome to pigeon talk! 

Hopefully there will be other members from the UK who will advise you about your Woodpigeon.

I rescue Feral pigeons and they are not as emotionally fragile as Woodies. I think a soft release would be best (an aviary with other woodies) before releasing back in to wild. Someone else will advise soon. Best of luck Jayne


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello HJ,

You have done an amazing job by the sounds of it, very well done because as Jayne says, Woodies are more difficult to nurse as they're more skittish than ferals.

If you'd have come on here immediately after finding Franklin we'd have advised he had anti-biotics as being cat caught, he'd have been in danger of severe infection. There are some that do survive without and Franklin certainly has done ok if he's fit and perky two weeks on, so that's one thing ticked off.

What you've done as far as allowing him to feel less stressed by setting him up so he feels part of the life he's used to is also fine. Initially we'd have said to keep him warm and hydrated but again, if he's fit then it's better for him I think now to be out there.

Did he have any injuries apart from losing feathers?
If so how are they looking and have you treated them in any way?
Have you seen him using his wings up to now, or have you checked them over to see if he had any breaks after the attack?

His feathers will grow back but you just need to be sure that any wounds are healed and healthy looking before considering releasing him.

Once he's got his plumage back on track, then if he's an adult you don't really have to worry about soft releasing him as he'll be eager to go and will already know everything he needs to know about feeding and hopefully he'll have learned a bit more about being aware of preditors now.
So, I'd just suggest taking him back to the location you found him as I assume there are other Woodies there.
I'd put him in a carrier and just open the door and give him the chance to get his bearings and come out. However, just stay close in case he doesn't take off or looks as if he's in any sort of trouble once out so you can grab him and take him back into care.
Before doing this though I forgot to say, you need to see that he's got his flying abilities back. Is your shed large enough for him to flutter about or fly so you can follow he progress before considering release.

That's probably enough for now, please feel free to ask anything you want to know as you go along and we'll do all we can to help you and Franklin of course.

Thanks for what you're doing to help him,

Janet


----------



## honestjoe (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanking you very much for the replies..Franklin stretches both wings daily,sometimes just holding them above his back..eats and drinks..though i have noticed he does hold his head up to swallow water?..He walks very well..feet in good condition..and perches confidently..The feather loss to his back looked quite raw but no evident puncture wounds and the skin has now darkened and dry..(I"m hoping the dark look is the feather regrowth?)..Do you think Franklin can cope with the chilly nights in his present condition?..He seems to prefer to sleep in my old t shirt nest shaped than roost on any of the perches..Though it has been quite damp and grim here weather wise..and have seen him shaking a bit at times..is it the cold or nerves?..Any advice on diet and supplements to aid his recovery would be very welcome..On sunny days he has on occasion gone to the dog cage on a table with a perch where he preens and enjoys the collard doves announcing their arrival to the garden..I"m very careful not to handle him and tend to shepherd him into the carrier when needing to move him from one place to another..He could be here for a few weeks yet and want to give him every chance..I may still take a trip to a wildlife sanctuary to see the set up..BTW..Franklin has adult plummage with distinctive white band on his neck..very handsome indeed..I am willing to heed advice and to be educated here..Thanks again folks...hj.


----------



## brimstonefox (Nov 16, 2011)

*Another question...*

Hi, All! I am Honest Joe's partner, also searching for advice on Franklin's care - fancy finding you here, dear! 
Thanks to every one who has replied so far. Can anyone tell us how long it should take for the feathers to grow back, please, and should we provide supplimentary heat for him (night temperatures down to about 8C at the moment)?
Best Wishes.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi both,

Thanks for all the info. I think personally he would be better with some warmth, at night preferably and if it's very cold and damp in the shed, for now he would probably benefit from being in a warmer environment as he's having to use a fair bit of his energy getting his feathers to grow back and generally get over the attack.
In saying that if you elt he was more stressed from being indoors then just do it at night and keep him in a large box with airholes but covered so he feels secure and in the quiet.
If you're going to keep him in during the day aswell then put his food and water in with him.

A usual question I haven't asked as yet is what are his poops like?
When he's in a box put white paper towel on the bottom then you can check them to make sure he's ok. They should be well formed with a splash of white on the top. 

One more thing, Can you gently have a look in his mouth to see if his throat is clear and pink, no signs of yellowy growths.
Best way to do this is to wrap him in a towel so he can't struggle and also so he can't see you in case he panics, then open his beak, lift his head up slightly so you can see down his throat. Just want to be sure he hasn't got canker in case he needs any treatment while he's with you.

If you tell us whereabouts you are we can see if there are any pigeon friendly rescue centres near you in case you want to pass him over for release.

Food... well you've been giving him a good variety from observing Woodies which is great. Generally wild bird seed, greens, defrosted peas and sweetcorn are the main things we recommend but they'll always enjoy the extras you're giving.

Keep us updated and we can see how he's doing as far as recovering his feathers etc,

Janet


----------



## honestjoe (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi janet..Thanks for taking an interest in franklin..its a huge help..Now his poops!..i"ve read about this previously and have been generaly happy about his offerings..sometimes they are quite large with the splash of white and seem to soak into the newspaper with a colourless damp shadow if you know what i mean..then there are quite small ones as well?..as a gardener i see where woodies roost in the trees at night and what they produce is quite subtantial..so perhaps he is not eating as much as he should?..My good lady is keeping a watchful eye on franklin as i am unfortunately away from him till friday evening and has returned today with goodies for him.all reports are good..I agree with you about the night time arrangements..He spent the day on his perch with the breeze and bird song..something tells me it just keeps him connected with his world and not too institutionalised with mine..Now about the canker check would this have anything to do with the fact i observed he held his head up to swallow water?..it makes sense..I"ll dread doing it to him..but we"ve come this far..Thanks again janet..My head is spinning to as to what advice to ask for..I"ll post some pictures at the weekend all being well..Very grateful..HJ.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi HJ,

Yes I did pick up on the way you described how he held his head up, but I'm not too concerned really as he'd do that when swallowing food as well if he had a big problem, but it's always a good idea to check it anyway.
I agree with you about him needing to feel as if he's in his own world being a Woodie, it's highly unlikely he'll tame up as he might do if he were a youngster so I think the nights inside will be good if he's in the quiet and dark.
Poops sound fine so if they're small at times don't worry as he's not using much energy as far as flying goes etc and he may well not eat as much.
That's just my thoughts not scientific data !! 

A picture would be good when you get a chance. Maybe try for one of his back as well where he was wounded.

He's one lucky Woodie by the sounds of it, two carers on his case!

Janet


----------



## honestjoe (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Janet..Well what can i say..it was all going so well but we lost poor old franklin on sunday evening .I dont know if what i say will be of any use to future would be rescuers..On the saturday he was his usual self outside perched on his favourite stick and had a good feed and drink before settling him in for the night..The only real sign which i did not really register was his lack of preening?..Sunday morning i put him outside again in his enclosure but was not really interested in going to the perch..I decided not to hassle him..By early afternoon and regular checks his breathing had become laboured.There was no indication of illness ie discharge from eyes or panting opened mouth..I needed to check him so gently persuaded him to leave the cat basket..he was in my opinion unsteady on his feet but still managed to perch..puffed himself up and returned to the safety of the cat basket..I was worried..We decided to put him in the warm and quiet..I checked him a while later and he was gone..his last few poops were lime coloured and certain seeds in it looked undigested..He was absolutely fine the day before and bang!..Totally gutted for the poor guy and had grown very fond of him..All i can say is we did our best and after nearly three weeks of care thought we were in the clear..Such a difficult thing to nurse especially wild birds and the weather not great as well as an approaching winter..so tough yet so fragile..Thanks for all the advice and all the best to you..regards,HJ.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I am so sorry you lost Franklin, I know it's gutting when all seemed to be OK.
I had one like that last week.

It had been a good while since his attack but maybe it was connected.
There's always the other possibility that he was already sick in some way and was attacked because of that, but he'd not seemed sick up to now.

The way he held his head when drinking might have been a symptom of something going on inside but it's very difficult to be sure with no other signs evident.

You certainly did do all you could and he was cared for rather then being left to die where you found him.

Thanks for all you did for him,

Take care

Janet


----------

